# Build an ultimate gamer's dream.



## dudeguy (Apr 7, 2007)

As far as budget is concerned there's NO limit. I'd like the monitor to be at least 30" and I'll be doing alot of multi-tasking. Where brands are concerned I'm not picky about them. AFAIK most of the games I play are very recent and use up a lot of RAM and stuff... I will be using this computer as an all-round entertainment system too, Like music, videos etc. I think most likely that I'll be storing at least 50 movies... (DVD rips or whatever they're called.)

Most likely I'll be using XP Pro as Vista is junk...No matter what anyone says that's my opinion. :4-thatsba 

As far as a case then I don't really know and size isn't really an issue.

I live in Canada and shipping fees aren't a problem..


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

Hey Dude,


Well from what you have said i would definatly get an Intel as they are faster than AMD (Athlon)

I have picked out a few item out of the hat.

Intel CPU Core 2 Quad 2.67GH'z Processor
Gigabyte motherboard GA-N650SLI-DS4 
OCZ 2GB Kit (2x1024) DDR2 PC2-6400 800MHz Dual Channel RAM
OCZ GeForce 8800GTX 768MB GDDR3 
750GB Seagate Barracuda SATA II 300 7200rpm 8MB cache Hard Disk Drive 
HP DVD Writer Super Multi Black DVD+/-RW RAM Lightscribe 20x IDE 
700W Silent ATX PSU +SATA cable 12cm fan 20 +4 pin PSU
ThermalTake Armour LCS case black with window + Liquid cooling system

Windows XP Pro SP2 

All Blue Text Are Links

It might seem like a wish list but if you want the best this is what i would get.
My parts are similar to these but mine cost abit more:grin:

I hope this helps you.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

What is your budget? The major issue I see with the build above is the power supply is a cheap no-name, and a quad core processor won't perform as well as the E6850. Also, the OP lives in Canada :wink:

What is your budget?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

OK I see, no budget. Take a look at this then :wink:

Intel Core 2 Duo E6850 Socket LGA775, 3 GHz, 1333 MHz FSB, 4MB L2 Cache, 65nm
http://www.canadacomputers.com/index.php?do=ShowProduct&cmd=pd&pid=014822&cid=CPU.84

MSI P6N Diamond Socket 775 nVidia nForce 680i SLI Chipset Dual Channel DDR2 667/800/1066 Dual GigaLAN Creative X-Fi Support 1333Mhz FSB
http://www.canadacomputers.com/index.php?do=ShowProduct&cmd=pd&pid=013958&cid=MB.157

Corsair XMS2 TWIN2X2048-6400C4DHX Matched Pairs 2GB Kit (2x1GB) PC6400 DDR2-800 CL 4-4-4-12 240-pin Dual Channel DHX Memory
http://www.canadacomputers.com/index.php?do=ShowProduct&cmd=pd&pid=013890&cid=RAM.835

Seagate Barracuda (ST3250620AS) 7200.10 250GB SATA NCQ 3.0Gb/s 16MB Cache
http://www.canadacomputers.com/index.php?do=ShowProduct&cmd=pd&pid=010614&cid=HD.96

Seagate Barracuda (ST3750640AS) 7200.10 750GB SATA NCQ 3.0Gb/s 16MB Cache
http://www.canadacomputers.com/index.php?do=ShowProduct&cmd=pd&pid=010166&cid=HD.96

Asus EN8800ULTRA/G/HTDP/768M nVidia GeForce 8800 Ultra Chipset (612Mhz) 768MB (2.16Ghz) GDDR3 Dual DVI PCI-Express Graphics Card
http://www.canadacomputers.com/index.php?do=ShowProduct&cmd=pd&pid=014135&cid=999.243.390

PC Power & Cooling Turbo Cool 1KW-SR ATX 1000W EPS12V 24PIN Quad SLI Ready 80MM Fan Power Supply
http://www.canadacomputers.com/index.php?do=ShowProduct&cmd=pd&pid=014326&cid=PS.808

Thermaltake VA8003BWS Armor Super Tower case black w/ 25cm fan side panel
http://www.canadacomputers.com/index.php?do=ShowProduct&cmd=pd&pid=010690&cid=CS.220

Samsung SyncMaster 305T Black 30" Widescreen LCD Flat Panel 2560x1600 1000:1 6MS VGA DVI-D 4USB HDCP
http://www.canadacomputers.com/index.php?do=ShowProduct&cmd=pd&pid=014062&cid=MT.697

Thats my pick. With that setup, all you have to do to upgrade the graphics is throw in another 8800 Ultra.

I have verified that the RAM has been tested with the motherboard. All the other parts are compatible.

It doesn't get much better than that. :smile:


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Unless you have very time stringent demands, you don't need a second GPU or any quad core CPU. The E6850 and a G80U will be enough and offer a solid performance, the best you can get out of 2 cores and a GPU. Most multimedia software out now will however utilize the extra memory bandwidth and cores very well, as the G0 stepping quad core is *better* than the E6850 at the same clock and even in benchmarks where only 2 cores are utilized, it is a touch more efficient. Where 4 cores are utilized, it obviously has no match. There's a review comparison of most of them here for your pleasure: http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/cpu/display/core2extreme-qx6850_2.html#sect0

Still, I reckon for an average user, 4 cores will go to waste, but by late Q3 next year I expect quad cores with thread level parallelism becoming common. Depends on how long you want to keep this system running well for without upgrading?

I also would buy this Enermax Galaxy 1kW PSU, or more appropriately, because with only GPU which draws ≤power than the G80GTX, the 850W version of the Galaxy DXX or the Antec Quattro 850W or even Thermaltake Toughpower 850W over the PCP&C; better, and for $200-300 less. :wink:


----------



## dudeguy (Apr 7, 2007)

Thanks guys, These suggestions look great and as I said I can spend up to $30 000.


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

dudeguy said:


> Thanks guys, These suggestions look great and as I said I can spend up to $30 000.


Have to say Wow, $30,000 ? Not bad for some :wink:

You will get a very powerful machine for that price  ( Mabye Two )


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

$30,000....

How does 16GB of RAM Sound?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

In that case I would throw in another one of those 8800 Ultra cards and run all your games at the native resolution 2560 x 1600 of the monitor I suggested. Also, it couldn't hurt to get 4 GB now just to prep yourself for the future in 64-bit environments as well as looking at the QX6850.

But don't go too money crazy. If you can save maybe $500 or even more just by droping components that will only help performance a little, why not spend the money elsewhere even if its not related to the computer? Theres nothing wrong with saving up your cash in the event an emergency strikes and you are short on cash.

As of this post, the build I posted will play most games at high resolutions with good detail and AA and AF. If you want top settings on the most graphics intensive games, then go for another 8800 Ultra, but keep in mind that to fully utilize all the power of dual 8800 Ultra cards, you will need a game that probably won't come out for another couple of years.


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

$30,000? Is this an insurance payout or something? Not even billionaires will throw out $5k for a PC. So try not to waste it all for something you have little use for, as Matt is saying.

For around $3k you can have a TOR PC that's enough to cope perfectly with your home demands.

You can however order some 52 inch OLED LCDs if you're feeling expensive and extravagant though. That'll fill any 30k budget nicely. :wink:


----------



## Nik00117 (Jan 8, 2007)

I'ma be the sane man here.

30k on a PC?

IMHO 5k IS EXCESSIVE

You can build an amazing PC for 2.5k

And a very good PC for 1,500

30k is far too match. Spend it more useful thingsl ike house payments, car payments a vacation might do as well.


----------



## rm41400 (Jul 25, 2007)

Nik00117 said:


> I'ma be the sane man here.
> 
> 30k on a PC?
> 
> ...



My guess is these things are already taken care of. If not I would think it is kinda funny to see someone spend 30k on a comp. 

At some point it seems though you will get diminisng returns on a comp because the the games out only have the capacity to look so good. Regardless of how powerful your comp.


----------



## dudeguy (Apr 7, 2007)

It's an insurance payout that I have no control over....

They said they'll pay up to $30,000 for it and you can build your PC which they'll then verify the price for and pay up. So basically if my PC costs $1 they pay $1...

It's a long story...


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

ahhhhhh OK 


so you just want to get as much machine as you can


thats cool


are their any dual quad server motherboards out yet ????????


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

I would build multiple computers and maybe give some to your friends and family.

Maybe I could spend 30k on a tower of rackmount RAID servers, but not on one gaming computer.


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

That's exactly the reason I thought it maybe an insurance payout. A friend of my nephew's won a payout 2 months ago where they offered him to build *one* computer at any cost and they'll cover it, no more > No limit.

He didn't need it, but built a QX6800/CoolIT Freezone/EVGA Black pearl/4x1GB PC2-10000/2x G80U/SAS/RAID 10 + RAID 1 over PCIe (etc) system running Vista Ultimate. He bought 3 monitors one of which was this. I think he's now become a gamer. :laugh:

Problem is, SLI and multi-monitor display is ridiculous on XP/Vista, too many well documented problems since January.

They will probably have conditions set in stone, rather than allowing you to buy anything not needed, because that way you can buy a store worth of goods and start retailing. :1angel:


----------



## dudeguy (Apr 7, 2007)

TheMatt said:


> I would build multiple computers and maybe give some to your friends and family.
> 
> Maybe I could spend 30k on a tower of rackmount RAID servers, but not on one gaming computer.


It's only one computer. So I figure I might as well get the best I can if you know what I mean. I already contacted my cousin...(Who's making it) 

He is pretty sure that what you guys posted is awesome and already ordered a few parts. I'll post later on and update you guys on what I decided to put in.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I know what I would put in it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


an ATTO SCSI controller card that is PCI express slot

and then connect four 147 gig Fujutsu Mau 15,000 RPM hard drives / they are the fastest drives in mass production today!


here is the atto card

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-ATTO-SCSI-H...ryZ44994QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem


*hard drives x four of them*


http://cgi.ebay.com/FUJITSU-MAU3147...ryZ11175QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem



These drives on that scsi controller all running on their own pci express lanes would make the western digital raptor look like a centipede!!



*I would kill for these items!!*


----------

